# Ocr For Hindi To Use With Scanner Umax Astra 3600



## satinder singh broca (Jun 19, 2006)

Could Somebody Guide Me To Procure Good Reliable Ocr For Hindi And If Possible Other Indian Languages


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 19, 2006)

Governemnt of india is giving away free cd's on some indian languages including Hindi. This Cd also includes ocr software also. Register for your cd. The website address is given in one of the stickies on this forum. See that sticky.


----------

